# Buckeye FT



## Brevard Arndt (Jul 2, 2003)

Any news?


----------



## tjw_128 (Jul 26, 2003)

Derby has finished...only went 3 series.

1st - #10 "Fannie" (This is my puppy!) 
3rd - #2 "Pink" 
RJ - #18 "Blue" 

Sorry, that's all I've got - maybe someone else can fill in the blanks.

Tara


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Congrats Tara ....


----------



## Brevard Arndt (Jul 2, 2003)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

tjw_128 said:


> Derby has finished...only went 3 series.
> 
> 1st - #10 "Fannie" (This is my puppy!)
> 3rd - #2 "Pink"
> ...


Congratulations Tara!!!!!!!!!! 
M. Katie


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Ga Woodrow (Mar 4, 2006)

Congrats Tara that is awesome. Are those the only 3 with placements or jams with Hugh?


----------



## tjw_128 (Jul 26, 2003)

> Congrats Tara that is awesome. Are those the only 3 with placements or jams with Hugh?


I'm not sure Mike...we only talked a minute and those are the only ones he told me he had placed.

Thank you all for the congrats! I'm really proud of Fannie.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

With a reserve jam awarded, there MUST be a 2nd and 4th.

kg


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Congrats, Tara, on Fannie's first place!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tjw_128 (Jul 26, 2003)

> With a reserve jam awarded, there MUST be a 2nd and 4th.


Filling in one of the blanks...Just heard the derby 4th was #12 Hawk (Dianne Herpolsheimer). Somebody correct me if I'm wrong...still didn't hear who got 2nd and I believe there were a couple JAMs that I don't know also.


----------



## Andy Symons (Oct 2, 2003)

More Derby news please.


----------



## Jennifer A. (Nov 29, 2004)

*Buckeye Fall Derby*

more piecemeal results:
2ND : #24 BK Dalton / Tosadori
This is Dalton's second U.S. Derby (JAM'd CNY, his first). Congratulations.


----------



## Ga Woodrow (Mar 4, 2006)

Open??


----------



## tjw_128 (Jul 26, 2003)

> Open??


Was going to the water blind with 28 or 29 dogs after lunch.


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Congratulations Bob and Dalton on your second!!!!!!!!!!!! 8) 



Paula


----------



## Ga Woodrow (Mar 4, 2006)

Anyone have any open results??


----------



## Deb Stukey (Dec 3, 2004)

*Amateur results*

Amateur results - heard "through the grapevine", but should be correct:

1st - Girlie, Clint Joyner
2nd - Shadey, Gerri Hoddy
3rd - ?, Dave Barrow
4th - Scarlet, Martha Blank - finishes Scarlet's AFC (Congratulations!)

No jams


----------



## Brad Slaybaugh (May 17, 2005)

*placements*

I just talked with David, his third was with Chester, Chester's first AA placement.


----------



## 7blackdogs (Oct 21, 2004)

Way to go Chester!!!!


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Go Dave and Chester!


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

A Big *CONGRATS!* to friend and former client Mike Moss on his second in the qualifying with Daisy..

Glad to see your stepping up to the big show!!! :wink: 

Angie


----------



## Ga Woodrow (Mar 4, 2006)

Open

1. Clint with Man
2. Al with Bob
3. Randy with Tide
4. Al with Tasha


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Congrats to Clint on both wins.


----------



## labraiser (Feb 5, 2004)

*Buckeye qualifying results*

1st: Ambertrails Life of Riley, David Williams
2nd: Teufelhund Upsy Daisy, Susan Shaw/Michael Moss
3rd: Rugsrus Harvest Sunrise Star, David Day
4th: Calumet's Mein Soupster, Sharon Gierman
Reserve Jam: Betterhalf's Super Surprise, Davis
Arthur
Jam: Ambertrail's Renegade, David Williams
Jam: Truline's Sweet Sioux, Davis Arthur

Way to go Sue and Daisey!!!!!!!!!


----------

